# Fuel Gauge wackyness



## Spbeyond (Dec 28, 2009)

Ok, so Im driving along today on the freeway with a half full tank. I look down and notice all of a sudden my gas gauge is WAY below empty. I stop to check it out and my gauge raises to empty. I decide its probably better to put some gas in to be sure (and see what happens) and it slowly returns to over half full. WEIRD. What is this? Its seems to be working now (30 miles later)
:wtf::wtf:


----------



## mfekjaer (Jun 13, 2010)

like mine?









it got back up again like yours, after some time..:wtf:


----------



## Spbeyond (Dec 28, 2009)

yep, just like that. Anyone have any idea as to the cause?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I would think a bad sending unit.....


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

Check your conections and Codes...as ZG would say...GOOD ADVICE IMO!


----------



## schmauster (May 18, 2010)

My truck does the same thing. It will drop way below empty and slowly come up.

Im thinking that it is the wire going through the gas tank lid to the sender. Im waiting till i have a reason to drop my gas tank to fix/test it.

My fuel pump power wires died right there on the lid to the tank. I should have replaced the sender wire while i was there. You could get under the truck and move those wires on the fuel pump lid around and see if it changes... playing around with it could completely finish the connection off haha at least you'd know how to fix it

mfekjaer....Is that a steaming chevy symbol warning light? haha Beware of getting roasted by a chevy?


As zg would say.... 

UPDATE US PLEASE



.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

Were is ZG ??


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

I haven't seen ZG around here for a while. ZANE where are you...BTW, Schmauster...I found it easier to pull the box off my truck to access the tank...you do need a buddy to help you with it tho.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

As near as I can tell HB fuel gauges were born to be wacky. I just ignore mine and fill up based on the odometer trip meter which I reset each time. It's easier and cheaper than taking the bed off and buying parts.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

what year is your truck?


----------



## schmauster (May 18, 2010)

Have you tried it both ways BMX? Not saying youre wrong, since i havent tried taking the bed off. 

Taking the fuel tank off is just the 5 or 6 bolts holding it up, taking the filler tube, power/other stuff plug and fuel lines off and dropping it down. With an empty tank of gas its pretty easy. Ive always used the fuel pump to drain the tank into a gas can. I assumed there would be a lot of wiring and little stuff attached to the bottom of the bed.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

removing the bed is pretty easy...


----------



## schmauster (May 18, 2010)

Is it just unhooking the tail lights, and license plate lights? Then like 4 big bolts holding the bed on? The OP could be doing this, so this isnt thread jacking! 

Ive taken apart most of the other things on my truck haha

One big bonus of dropping the tank is that you can clean the old junk out. Definitely worth cleaning it out if you are putting a new sock/pump/filter in. 

My stock fuel pump was working fine when i changed it, but it had metal shavings on the inside of the sock, im sure it wouldnt have lasted another 150k. Im sad because it used to make a very consistent loud humming noise when i had about a gallon left and it was a great warning.


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

Yeah Schmau, for bolts, license plate pig tails, and fuel filling lid/cap...and syphoning the gas out. I've done the bed and dropping the tank(on a buddies), and I just found taking the bed off easier(and an excuse to have a beer or two) I am after all CANADIAN...HAHA!


----------



## mfekjaer (Jun 13, 2010)

schmauster said:


> mfekjaer....Is that a steaming chevy symbol warning light? haha Beware of getting roasted by a chevy?


its a warning light for exhaust temprature in an 180sx.

i havent started it this year, but last year it was nothing wrong inside the tank...


----------



## sup_mario (Jun 30, 2010)

It really do sucks man, but I don't really know how to solve it. Didn't know how to calibrate it. Maybe you should replace it.


----------

